
What to Know When Coworking with Someone with Autism - thevibesman
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2016/06/29/working-with-someone-with-autism/
======
rhema
Highly related research: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/underst...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/understanding-the-challenges-faced-by-neurodiverse-
software-engineering-employees-towards-a-more-inclusive-and-productive-
technical-workforce/)

------
teddyc
At my current job, I disclosed my autism diagnosis after I was hired but
before the first company-wide meeting. I didn't get too technical in my
explanation, just went over some of the strengths and weaknesses that it
brings. If a co-worker complains to my boss that I didn't act appropriately in
a social situation, he knows the deal.

------
magic_beans
This article hardly explains what to know about working with someone who has
Autism...

~~~
jsprogrammer
I think it was covered in the first sentence of the second paragraph:

“If you’ve met one person with Asperger's syndrome, then you’ve met one person
with Asperger’s syndrome.”

However, I think this could be replaced with the simpler: If you have met one
person, you have met one person.

~~~
dghf
> However, I think this could be replaced with the simpler: If you have met
> one person, you have met one person.

But that's exactly the point. The quote is pointing out that people with
Asperger's or autism differ just as much as people without; the latter is
commonly accepted and expected, the former less so.

